# What "home made" staples do you keep your fridge/freezer?



## MontezumaBoy (May 4, 2017)

I was making stock over the weekend and noticed I was running low on soffritto and garlic confit - two items (along with stocks) I can't live without so wondered what others might "absolutely have to have" that they use quite a bit ... I would add (not in any particular order) roasted eggplant and various peppers (pasilla, sweet, etc. (I grill a lot so am always trying to use the "grill" after primary cooking for some future stuff).

I also use preserved meyer lemons ... freezer method - vac sealed ... yummy & bright bright yellow.

TjA


----------



## Sillywizard (May 4, 2017)

Three home-made items that ALWAYS need to be on hand and restocked Hopefully before running out are:

- Vinaigrette salad dressing (the family is addicted to it; the secret is in mixing different oils)

- Poultry seasonings (actually makes chicken taste like chicken, but our daughter uses it on everything. I sprinkle it lightly on cod.)

- Taco seasoning

I cook a bunch of other stuff, but those three are the items that seem to be the most "can't live without" ha!


----------



## DamageInc (May 4, 2017)

I make my own bbq sauces that I keep in the fridge always. Pickles too.


----------



## krx927 (May 4, 2017)

greaves in the fridge - btw do you people use this. I never saw this being used except in eastern Europe, Germany and Austria. There are some dishes that you just cannot cook without them.
stock and bullion (in freezer)
smoked ham ready to be cooked for some thick soups/stews (in freezer)
Coriander / cilantro (in freezer) sometimes I have an urge for Indian lentil soup that you cannot make without coriander and the shop is not always open.


----------



## Sillywizard (May 4, 2017)

@krx927: yes, I have my freezer packed with different kinds of stocks/bullions.

I'm curious to what Indian lentil soup &#127836; one could crave in the middle of the night that creates anxiety over the stores being closed??!


----------



## tsuriru (May 4, 2017)

home grown pepper (black, chilli, several varieties of Indian and chinese), spinach (in season) carrots (in season), lettuce (in season) string beans, daikon, passion-fruit, figs, grapes, mint, ginger root, chick peas, watermellon, onion, parsley, oranges, lemons, and olives. of course anything that can be pickled - is pickled. And anything that can be turned into Jam is done that way for preservation. We make fish stocks and meat stocks and freeze them as well.


----------



## krx927 (May 4, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> @krx927: yes, I have my freezer packed with different kinds of stocks/bullions.
> 
> I'm curious to what Indian lentil soup &#127836; one could crave in the middle of the night that creates anxiety over the stores being closed??!



Actually is is more the fact that I never finish the bundle of coriader when I buy it...


----------



## TheCaptain (May 4, 2017)

If freezer counts I always have smoked pulled pork on hand. Smoked turkey breast as well. Love my smoker.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 4, 2017)

Psilocybin Chocolate....just being honest.


----------



## StonedEdge (May 4, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Psilocybin Chocolate....just being honest.



I'm knocking on your door next Halloween! Haha


----------



## Castalia (May 4, 2017)

Home made chicken stock in large silicone ice cube trays. I can just use one for a dish without thawing a large amount.


----------



## ecrphoto (May 5, 2017)

Stock, and usually a bit of marcella hazan simple tomato sauce + bolognese. All in big ziplocks. Oh, and cubes from a "home portioned" lobe of foie....


----------



## valgard (May 5, 2017)

Kimchi, my wife needs a weekly dose of Kimchi-jjigae (Kimchi stew). We make batches of three napa cabbages at a time and that last us a while.


----------



## Sillywizard (May 5, 2017)

valgard said:


> Kimchi, my wife needs a weekly dose of Kimchi-jjigae (Kimchi stew). We make batches of three napa cabbages at a time and that last us a while.



Now that sounds tantalizing!
My wife hates kimchi, or at least the smell of it, but the rest of us in the family like it. I would love to taste a kimchi-jigae!


----------



## valgard (May 5, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> Now that sounds tantalizing!
> My wife hates kimchi, or at least the smell of it, but the rest of us in the family like it. I would love to taste a kimchi-jigae!



Yea, the smell when we open the sealed box with the sealed plastic bag isn't pleasant. Especially because we let it outside for 36-48 hours and then age it at the very least 15 days before we start using it. However, the smell and flavour changes drastically when cooked. A Kimchi-jjigae with home-made, well aged sour kimchi and fresh pork belly is something else.
And you can't stop salivating even half an hour after you are done :O. Damn! now I want some and the current batch still needs about 10 days before it's ready.


----------



## Nemo (May 5, 2017)

valgard said:


> Yea, the smell when we open the sealed box with the sealed plastic bag isn't pleasant. Especially because we let it outside for 36-48 hours and then age it at the very least 15 days before we start using it. However, the smell and flavour changes drastically when cooked. A Kimchi-jjigae with home-made, well aged sour kimchi and fresh pork belly is something else.
> And you can't stop salivating even half an hour after you are done :O. Damn! now I want some and the current batch still needs about 10 days before it's ready.



I have this problem too. My daughters hate the smell. I have an airtight container but I might try the plastic bag trick next time.


----------



## Nemo (May 5, 2017)

I have some sauerkraut and some "kimchi" (I use a kimchi recipee but ferment in a crock like sauerkraut, which I understand is not authentic- stull turns out nicely though).

I keep a ragu and a vegetable based pasta sauce in the freezer, as well as a few braises (often osso bucco, wagyu cheeks or lamb shanks) for quick meals or for when I'm not at home to cook.


----------



## Eitan78 (May 5, 2017)

freezer:
1.stocks/jus in the freezer chicken, veal, lamb.
fridge:
2.Sourdough 
3.Tahini sesame paste
4.Szchoog- Yamani hot sauce 
5. Harissa


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 5, 2017)

garlic butter, hummus, vine ripe tomato's. And Kim Chee buy the good stuff from Korea market, great in a bowl of noodles.


----------



## Wdestate (May 5, 2017)

Kosho.. i put this **** on everything when im lazy.
any citrus zest 60% 
any chili pepper 40% (you decide your own heat!!)
10% of that total weight salt.. done.. hangs in the fridge forever goes great in all sorts of stuff from topping grilled meats, to crudos to salad dressings


----------



## DarkStar (May 6, 2017)

Vinegar EZ and delicious. Hard part is waiting...


----------



## nwdel (May 6, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> Kosho.. i put this **** on everything when im lazy.
> any citrus zest 60%
> any chili pepper 40% (you decide your own heat!!)
> 10% of that total weight salt.. done.. hangs in the fridge forever goes great in all sorts of stuff from topping grilled meats, to crudos to salad dressings


I'm gonna have to try this, thanks for the ratios
I've keep stock, pancetta, air cured smoked ham (our version of Black Forest) and I'd love some of Valgard's kim chee.


----------



## Sillywizard (May 6, 2017)

nwdel said:


> ... and I'd love some of Valgard's kim chee.


Second this!

Summertime I keep on jug of iced tea and a jug of iced coffee in the fridge.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (May 6, 2017)

Various types of stock, clarified butter (this is a big one), sometimes compound butters, BBQ sauce(s), salad dressing(s), sambal oelek and other pepper-based ingredients, tomato sauces, still working on the sauerkraut (next batch pops up in about another week), mushroom soaking liquid, bread crumbs, rib rub and other spice mixtures (garam masala, five spice, etc.)

Chef got some black garlic; the only recipes I have seen so far are something like 140 degrees for a month. Apparently his source has a "special machine" that makes it in 8 days. I want some -- does anyone here make it?


----------



## valgard (May 6, 2017)

Here is the recipe that got me started making kimchi in case anyone is interested http://seonkyounglongest.com/korean-napa-cabbage-kimchi/.
I like the results and you can start tweaking it after a couple of batches. Keep in mind I am not Korean so take what I think FWIW, but I asked a couple Koreans and they approved (and more importantly, I like it ).


----------



## Sillywizard (May 6, 2017)

Thanks @Valgard, but I'm actually interested in the STEW you make with it.

I've recently started making my own version of Berlizien habanero sauce - good stuff! - so that is the newest staple always on hand.


----------



## valgard (May 6, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> Thanks @Valgard, but I'm actually interested in the STEW you make with it.
> 
> I've recently started making my own version of Berlizien habanero sauce - good stuff! - so that is the newest staple always on hand.



Haha, do you want the recipe or the stew itself? [emoji23]


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 7, 2017)

I think all of us want that recipe actually! 

Forgot to add (since it isn't in the freezer) keep dried vac sealed cascabel chillies (as a min) plus various dry rubs (aka seasoning mixes) all vac sealed and happy. FWIW - My first real seasoning mix "tweak" was probably based on one of Paul (Gene) Prudhomme's mixes (RIP) so you do the math. 

Currently have at least 6 stocks in my freezer (not including clarified vs 'normal) just absolutely a necessity IMO (cube form yes but only for chicken).


----------



## valgard (May 7, 2017)

Posted my recipe here
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/32617-Recipes-with-Kimchi-lets-start-with-Kimchi-jjigae?p=486733#post486733

Let me know what you think, it's one of my favourite Winter dishes but we eat it all year round.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 8, 2017)

You da man! Thx Valgard!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2017)

red chili "enchilada" sauce. it's the swiss army knife of mexican cooking for me.


----------



## oval99 (Jun 18, 2017)

Always try to have these two on hand. I can make a lot of quick meals with these two:

-hong you (spicy red chili oil)
-concocted soy sauce (basically dark soy sauce with great aromatics like star anise, cassia bark, ginger, Sichuan peppercorns, and fennel seed).


----------



## Anton (Jun 18, 2017)

My own stocks

Veal and chicken; these can save most dishes 

Pickled things, again, can transform an ordinary dish, toast, most anything with bread


----------



## panda (Jun 18, 2017)

Frozen wine cubes


----------



## Nemo (Jun 18, 2017)

panda said:


> Frozen wine cubes



Great idea.


----------



## Sleep (Jun 18, 2017)

Stocks here too.

Duck fat.

Sourdough starter.

Milk jam.


----------



## Anton (Jun 18, 2017)

panda said:


> Frozen wine cubes



Never heard of this 
Care to elaborate ?


----------



## Nemo (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm guessing he means that if you only use part of a bottle, you can freeze the rest and use it when a recipee cslls for it.


----------



## panda (Jun 19, 2017)

use it to keep wine that youre drinking cold and not water it down  or add to cocktails


----------



## zetieum (Jun 19, 2017)

Fridge: 
- sourdough
- mustard
- creme fraiche: my fridge feels empty without it.
- homemade yoghourts

freezer:
- butter
- tarte/quiche dough
- duck fat
- chicken/fish stocks


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 19, 2017)

Living risky and keeping at room temp: Big jar of very thick (cooked down to 115-118°C) inverted syrup, left reasonably sour. Useful for vinaigrettes, stir fry sauces, all kinds of baking, non dairy ice cream making...


----------

